# Tax Question about Social Security Benefits



## kim7346 (Oct 27, 2020)

Trying to figure out my income -- Social Security benefits plus other sources. 

Question: Does the government count your *ENTIRE* social security benefit toward your income, or do they only count what you receive *AFTER* they have deducted your Medicare Part B premium? Just retired and trying to figure what my modified adjusted gross income will be. Social Security total or Social Security minus Medicare Part B premium?


----------



## bowmore (Oct 27, 2020)

The answer is none of the above.
You are taxed at between zero and 85% of the entire benefit depending on your income:
You'll be taxed on: up to *50 percent* of your benefits if your income is $25,000 to $34,000 for an individual or $32,000 to $44,000 for a married couple filing jointly. up to *85 percent* of your benefits if your income is more than $34,000 (individual) or $44,000 (couple)


----------



## mathjak107 (Oct 28, 2020)

_If your combined income exceeds the threshold amounts, an IRS formula is applied to determine how much of your benefits are taxable. The result of these calculations will be that you pay taxes on the lower of:_

_85% of your Social Security benefits_
_50% of the benefits plus 85% of the amount of combined income over the second threshold amount_
_50% of the amount of combined income over the first threshold amount, plus 35% of the amount of combined income over the second threshold_ amount


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 28, 2020)

mathjak107 said:


> _If your combined income exceeds the threshold amounts, an IRS formula is applied to determine how much of your benefits are taxable. The result of these calculations will be that you pay taxes on the lower of:_
> 
> _85% of your Social Security benefits_
> _50% of the benefits plus 85% of the amount of combined income over the second threshold amount_
> _50% of the amount of combined income over the first threshold amount, plus 35% of the amount of combined income over the second threshold_ amount


I have no ideal what you mean.  .  Good thing I have my taxes done.


----------



## mathjak107 (Oct 28, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> I have no ideal what you mean.  .  Good thing I have my taxes done.


the bottom line to it is as bowmore stated . how it is arrived at can make your hair hurt


----------

